# saxon's home again



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

Just wanted to share with you that i brought Saxon home today, hes in a beautiful box with a nice brass plac with his name on, now i feel i can properly move on, not sure where to put him but im sure i will find somewhere

God speed my good boy


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

It's nice that you have him home now and I'm sure you'll find the perfect spot.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope you find the perfect spot. This just makes me cry for you! He was a special boy.
I hope Sasha is adjusting and helping you too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers and hugs to you. I'm sure it's comforting to have him home, where he belongs.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Glad he's home. Hugs to you during this rough time... :--heart:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think taking a shelf with his picture and favorite toy with his box would be a nice memorial to him. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so glad he's back home where he belongs. Big hugs and lots of love.


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi
Wish i has a favourate toy, little madam Sasha has pinched them all, but the one he loved best was a huge rager, just to big, i think im going to put him on a corner of my stairs, as i work from home i will pass him all the times going up and down from my office


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am pleased he is home it does make you feel a bit better when you get them back.
I hope you got my photo of my girls pride of place.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

He's Always Been Home ~ Now He Just Has A Special Place.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so glad that you have Saxon back where he belongs. Big hugs to you!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so glad he's at home where he belongs - with you. I know how important that is.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I know what a relief it is when you get them home for the final time. I am sure you will find the right spot for Saxon.

We've got Kelly's, Ginny's, Holly's and Ralphs ashes all on a shelf in the bedroom. They have their collars and a photo of them on the boxes. First thing i see in the morning and last thing i see at night.

Sleep softly Saxon


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Glad your boy is home with you, snuggled right in your heart. Passing him on the stairs multiple times a day will give you plenty of opportunity to chat with him daily.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm glad Saxon is home for the last time. Sad as it is, it's always good to have our beloved friends back home with us.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm glad he is home forever. ((((((((((hugs)))))))))))


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

sharlin said:


> He's Always Been Home ~ Now He Just Has A Special Place.


Well said.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Hugs to you in this difficult time... I'm glad he's home with you now.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I KNOW YOU ARE HAPPY TO HAVE HIM HOME WITH YOU ONCE AGAIN.

'UNTIL BUCK DIED (MAY 15, 2007) I HAD NEVBER HAD A DOG CREMATED, NO PLACE AROUND HERE TO DO IT. I KEPT HIS ASHES IN A WOODEN BOX FOR OVER A YEAR. THEN MY KayCee DIED MAY 25, 2008 AND EVEN BEFORE HER DEATH AND CREMATION I KNEW SHE WOULD BE BURIED IN OUR BACK YARD.

SEE, WE LOST HER LITTERMATE BROTER, HUNTER, OCT. 16, 2003 AT AGE BARELY 4, TO ADVERSE REACTION TO PROHEART6 AND WE BURIED HIM UNDER THE SYCAMOR TREE IN OUR BACK YARD, THE ONE HE WAS ALWAYS TRYING TO CATCH A SQUIRREL ON, HE AND KayCee WERE NOT ONLY LITTERMATES BUT BEST BUDS AS WELL AND SHE GRIEVED FOR HIM AFTER HIS DEATH. OVER THE NEXT YEARS I OFTEN CAUGHT HER LAYING OUT BY HIS GRAVE UNDER THE BOUGANVILLIA BUSH, AS THO SHE WAS VISITING WITH HIM. IT MUT SEEME TO ME THAT HER REMAINS (ASHES) SHOULD BE WITH HIS, THO BOTH ARE LIVING IN MY HEART. AND BUCK WOULD ALSO LOVE BEING THERE WITH THEM WE BRIED THE ASHES OF BUCK AND OF KayCee (BOTH BOUND UP IN CLOTH) NEXT TO HUNTER. 

I TOOK PICTURES OF KayCee "VISITING HUNTER A COUPLE OFTIMES. THESE WERE TAKEN ABOUT A YEAR APART.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

sharlin said:


> He's Always Been Home ~ Now He Just Has A Special Place.


I love this reply. He never left.


_*Their Journey's Just Begun*_
_*by Ellen Breeneman*_
_*Don't think of them as gone away , their journey's just begun*_
_*Life holds so many facets, this earth is only one.*_
_*Just think of them as resting, from the sorrows and the tears,*_
_*In a place of warmth and comfort, where there are no days or years.*_
 _*Think how they must be wishing, that we could know today,*_
_*How nothing but our sadness, can really pass away.*_
 _*And think of them as living, in the hearts of those they touched ... *_
_*For nothing loved is ever lost - and they were loved so much.*_​


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope having his remains with you will help you heal more quickly. I found comfort being closer to Sam once he came back home. I have Sam's ashes on a bookshelf next to our Fireplace. For the first few nights after his ashes came home, I sat with them in my lap to feel closer to him. I have some of his hair saved also. I collected it from the vacuum after he passed and I couldn't bring myself to throw it out. I swear it still smells like him. Every once in a while I'll still find a stray red hair and he's been gone 2 years now. I add it to the bag.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

All of my Bridge-Babies are in cubby's that my bedroom dresser has. There's a picture of each, with their collars (as they were when they passed), draped around them.

My family has instructions that when my time eventually comes, everyone comes with me


----------

